# 4 LB scrap gold recovery



## amon13 (Aug 18, 2014)

4 LB scrap gold recovery dabule side ram, Cpu's ,Eproms and ram chips 1.815kg 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281416439362?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
FREE SHIPPING with tracking number


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Little over priced there.


----------



## justme2 (Aug 20, 2014)

Only about double.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 20, 2014)

Aye but to someone who wants to learn the processes- it's probably a bargain. 

Don't forget we all started somewhere guys eh?


----------



## WastingOrpheus (Aug 22, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Aye but to someone who wants to learn the processes- it's probably a bargain.
> 
> Don't forget we all started somewhere guys eh?



This is true. If they buy this lot then they will learn a lesson.


----------



## butcher (Aug 22, 2014)

Most all of the lessons I have learned, have cost me something, usually more than I wanted to pay, or was willing to give to learn better :lol:


----------



## amon13 (Aug 23, 2014)

This is so Helpful
Why don't you suggest a price then?


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 23, 2014)

Most of the RAMs are flip chips. The EPROMs are looking like aluminium bonded. All in all 0,6g of gold. I wouldn't buy this at all, since I would never get this for the 10€ it is worth to me.


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 23, 2014)

If you would put it on ebay starting 1€, you would get much more, than it is worth....even I don't know why...


----------

